# iPad Air et les USA



## ledu26 (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
Je me permets de recrée un topic sur le sujet, *acheter son iPad au USA *

Pas mal de post circule sur internet, mais aucun de réel réponse

Alors, quelqu'un à t'il déjà acheter un iPad 4g au US ? 
Ca vaut quand même vraiment le coup à comparer de la France 

Merci


----------

